# D&D 5E Let's talk about the weird world of 5E Kickstarters



## Reynard

This is only tangentially related to the OGL 1.1 kerfuffle, so if possible I wouldlike to keep that discussion out of this one, please and thank you.

The other day I saw this ad cross my feed:




And I legit though "Okay, we're peak 5E Kickstarter, no doubt."

But I got to thinking about it and fiddling around on KS and google and it seems like there are a lot of weird 5E kickstarters out there. (Maybe not as many as weird OSR and Mork Borg kickstarters, but that's neither here nor there.)

What, do you think, drives people to back things like Silverplate here? Is it a lark? Are they actually going to play a hot dog barbarian in an actual 5E game?

Have you backed any strange/off kilter/non-standard 5E Kickstarters? If so, why?


----------



## Clint_L

If they include funky miniatures I'll take a look. I have a large collection so at this point I am mostly looking for stuff that is different. Not sure that I need a hot dog dude, though.


----------



## Velderan

Reynard said:


> This is only tangentially related to the OGL 1.1 kerfuffle, so if possible I wouldlike to keep that discussion out of this one, please and thank you.
> 
> The other day I saw this ad cross my feed:
> View attachment 271450
> And I legit though "Okay, we're peak 5E Kickstarter, no doubt."
> 
> But I got to thinking about it and fiddling around on KS and google and it seems like there are a lot of weird 5E kickstarters out there. (Maybe not as many as weird OSR and Mork Borg kickstarters, but that's neither here nor there.)
> 
> What, do you think, drives people to back things like Silverplate here? Is it a lark? Are they actually going to play a hot dog barbarian in an actual 5E game?
> 
> Have you backed any strange/off kilter/non-standard 5E Kickstarters? If so, why?



Dragon Stew was probably the strangest 5e Kickstarter I backed. I honestly can't remember what made me decide to back it and by the time I received it, I had forgotten about it but it was a fun book to read through.









						Dragon Stew: a 5th Edition Cooking Supplemental
					

A cooking supplemental for 5th Edition with Cooking Classes, Dessert Familiars, Cooking Rules, and a Cooking Trial adventure




					www.kickstarter.com
				




Not Kickstarter, but did anyone play that promotional game Wendy's released? A friend of mine said it's actually remarkably well put together, given the lengths they went to make the entire thing about their brand.


----------



## Reynard

Velderan said:


> Dragon Stew was probably the strangest 5e Kickstarter I backed. I honestly can't remember what made me decide to back it and by the time I received it, I had forgotten about it but it was a fun book to read through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon Stew: a 5th Edition Cooking Supplemental
> 
> 
> A cooking supplemental for 5th Edition with Cooking Classes, Dessert Familiars, Cooking Rules, and a Cooking Trial adventure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kickstarter.com



Maybe it's a food thing?


----------



## Scribe




----------



## mamba

Reynard said:


> The other day I saw this ad cross my feed:
> View attachment 271450
> And I legit though "Okay, we're peak 5E Kickstarter, no doubt."



that was my exact thought when I saw this 2 weeks or so ago, surprised anyone was giving them any money, let alone 100k (at the time)

If someone had pitched this to me, I couldn’t have stopped laughing, I keep overestimating mankind


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

The biggest thing that confuses me about Silverplate is they're using the same font as the Big Bad Booklets, which keeps making me think that Hit Point Press is making them.

But I don't think this campaign is any weirder than Hit Point Press publishing settings with animal PCs or a horror setting set at a carnival.

The great thing about RPGs and open gaming is that you can do almost anything. There is an audience for all sorts of stuff that has zero appeal to me, and much of what I like won't appeal to others. (Yes, I do need all this D&D stuff based on the Wizard of Oz. Go away.)


----------



## LuisCarlos17f

New idea for the next April's Fool: the next intercompany crossover: Hasbro's Candyland and Dragon Stew!


----------

